

Parasites and pathogens may explain national IQ differences - rdl
http://www.economist.com/node/16479286

======
rdl
This seems like a very strong case for public health in the developing world,
beyond merely helping direct beneficiaries, it makes the country more
economically productive and thus able to support itself.

